# TC 2022 resolutions



## FrankinUsa (Aug 3, 2021)

I have three resolutions;
I will make no comment whatsoever concerning David Hurwitz, John Williams,Alma Deutscher. 
I will explore more aspects of TC than just beyond making comments and to make positive contributions. 

Those are the first two I can think of. I may have additional resolutions in the next few days as we approach the New Year.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

1. Seek out more classical music.
2. Keep composing. (www.nakulan.bandcamp.com)


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Goals for 2022

Given the overlap, worthwhile checking out.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

I'll try and continue contributing to the composer guestbooks section. Earlier in the year, I started a series of listening diaries which combined my thoughts with bits of research. Although its a part of the forum with less traffic, some interesting conversations came out of those.

I piggybacked on Judith's https://www.talkclassical.com/66731-monthly-focus-4.html#post2104002 thread to list each latest entry (scroll down and you'll see subsequent ones). The last one was on one of my favourite composers, Rachmaninov:
https://www.talkclassical.com/2546-rachmaninoff-13.html#post2152496
https://www.talkclassical.com/2546-rachmaninoff-14.html#post2156315

I agree its best to try and focus on positive - or maybe even just substantive - contributions here. Doing a well researched post is way above my pay grade, but if I enjoy doing it and it encourages good conversation, then its worth it.

I get the feeling that some members would like this forum to be an echo chamber, even concerning the most controversial topics. Despite better conditions on the forum, there's always an edge of hostility in these debates. It gets tedious when we know what most people will say, because we've been here for years (the old saying "fish and guests stink after three days" comes to mind). I can only see my participation in these sorts of threads decreasing even further.


----------



## FrankinUsa (Aug 3, 2021)

Art Rock said:


> Goals for 2022
> 
> Given the overlap, worthwhile checking out.


Great idea.
How do we turn these two threads into one?


----------



## FrankinUsa (Aug 3, 2021)

That is a completely different thread What are “sensual” rhythms. Can you post any of your compositions. 
Truly curious


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

FrankinUsa said:


> That is a completely different thread What are "sensual" rhythms. Can you post any of your compositions.
> Truly curious


I gave a link above.


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

Try not to overreact when someone attacks modern music.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Try to attack modern music.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

See how it comes.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

arpeggio said:


> Try not to overreact when someone attacks modern music.





Phil loves classical said:


> Try to attack modern music.


The Nazis burning books where attacking culture. The vandals who damaged art, such as the guy who went at Michelangelo's Pieta with a hammer, where attacking art.

What happens here on TC is called debate. Its shouldn't be about attacking. Unfortunately, we've had a history here of modernist debates turning ugly. In the past year or so, its improved considerably compared to previous times. At the same time, it will always be controversial, and acceptance of that is the first step to allowing for the improvement to continue.


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

Just a few days ago a long-time member made a snide remark concerning contemporary music.

Fortunately, no one took the bait and responded to his post.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

That's a relatively easy thing to do. Its harder when, as a person who listens to a lot of modern and some contemporary classical, I get into an argument with a person whose taste is similar. I think though that ultimately how these debates go is less about taste and more about attitude.


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

^^^btw, congrats on your award Sid....


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Thank you Mike. Being interested in many things extraneous to pure music (how boring!), during those years I was sometimes on the receiving end of some quite nasty vitriol. So I thought why not send it up? And in case you have any doubts, I really am a fake classical listener.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Following the Mariss Jansons Edition thread as I want it so badly.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Trying to post more often in the Current Listening threads, but every time adding a few lines about what I think of the CD's I have played.


----------

